# AFI Application Advice



## Dimos (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm applying to AFI for Directing, and wanted to ask if anyone can give me some advice on what they want/looking for/any helpful information. 

I really know little about what the school is looking for in applicants. I've read a lot on these forums about the usual USC/NYU/UCLA, etc. but recently just discovered AFI and so far what I've read about them I've liked so want to apply. 

Any replies would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Brice88 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just like with any other film school, there's no single factor that's going to guarantee you admittance.  Really try and show them your voice, though.  What makes you different?  What kind of stories do you want to tell?  Of course technical mastery is nice, but it's something that can be taught.  

Seriously, I wish I could give you some magic formula however there isn't one.  Don't wait until the last minute to work on your narrative statement.  Make sure your supplemental materials are strong while also conveying how you're unique.  And PROOFREAD.  Nothing makes a bad impression like stupid spelling mistakes on the first page of your application.

Good luck!


----------

